# Marie Sharp's Hot Sauce



## mikesr (Dec 9, 2009)

I bought a bottle of this stuff while on vacation in Belize several years ago.  The Orange Pulp Habanero.  It was too spicy for me but a friend of mine absolutely loved it.

http://www.hotsauceworld.com/marie-sharp-s.html


----------



## rivet (Dec 9, 2009)

I've tried that stuff before and can say it is excellent! Yep, a bit on the hot side, but if your head ain't sweatin' you need more heat! I'm sure a lot of folks here would be interested in trying that in the exchange program.


----------

